# 09 2500hd deisel plow size



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats the heavyest weight plow I can run safely. How do you tell?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Go to the plow manufacturer's website and they'll have a selection guide based upon the information you supply about your truck.


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

according to the few that I checked they don't even recommend putting one on


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Give us more info on the truck and maybe we can help. Y'know, color, mileage that kinda stuff


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1665401 said:


> Give us more info on the truck and maybe we can help. Y'know, color, mileage that kinda stuff


No reason for sarcasm. If you don't have an answer don't post something that's not worth reading


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a friend with a fleet of Chevy/GMC trucks. He runs nothing but Fisher 8' straight and 8'6" vee blades. Never has issues with weight. Might want to add frame gussets too.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

orange toys;1665602 said:


> No reason for sarcasm. If you don't have an answer don't post something that's not worth reading


He was just having some fun, don't be such a tool about it. But getting back to your question, I've got a 2500 Ram and I've got a 9'-6" 1,000 lb. v on the front of it. And you're right, according to the website I wasn't supposed to add that much weight to my front end. But I don't plow with a cab full of six people in it, and I've got 700 lbs of ballast against the tailgate, which relieves the front end some.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

orange toys;1665379 said:


> Whats the heavyest weight plow I can run safely. How do you tell?


What cab and box size do you have? I had an 09 with the duramax, it was a crew cab short box. I had an 810 Blizzard on it. No problems in 4 years.


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

cet;1665746 said:


> What cab and box size do you have? I had an 09 with the duramax, it was a crew cab short box. I had an 810 Blizzard on it. No problems in 4 years.


Same truck


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

It was a joke, jeez. Really, any plow will go on it. The plow manufacturers do their math I guess based on a full cab.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I'd go with a boss 9'2" V


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking at a speedwing


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Ive got the same truck as you as well! Just bought it 2 months ago. 
I put a 9.5ft Hiniker flared wing V on it with their "box end" wings. They add about 18" of width. Their website says it weighs 877lbs, which the truck handles just fine. The torsion keys can always be turned up if you want a little more front end height and capacity. 

Plowed with it for the first time last night. We got about 2" of really wet and heavy stuff plus a ton of gusty wind. As it got later into the morning there were puddles everywhere near my piles. The truck was excellent. I added around 1000lbs of gravel in order to level out the truck and add some weight over the rear.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Any plow you want to put on it will be fine. Just adjust torsion bars and plow


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

It will handle a 9.5' Hiniker eve with no problems.


----------



## bobo649 (Jan 16, 2014)

ive added firestone air over shock system to take the weight on front end made world of differance


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive got a 07 CCSB Dmax (same frame as you)with a 9' pro plus that has the add on wings and a 1/2" back drag on it, its a heavy plow. Added some frame gussets and some timbrens with a leveling kit. Id be lying if i said it squatted more that a inch when you lift the plow.


----------



## bobo649 (Jan 16, 2014)

where are you guys getting gussets from?
i have 09 dmax crew cab long box with a 810 pp ive put the air shocks 
but from what i understand gussets stop frame from cracking?


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

go to either western,blizzard or fisher they all have a quick match application you can use . just put in all your truck info and it will show the plows they recommend


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

chachi1984;1728305 said:


> go to either western,blizzard or fisher they all have a quick match application you can use . just put in all your truck info and it will show the plows they recommend


And they'll only show him small 7'-6" or 8' plows because of his diesel. He can put literally almost any size blade he wants on that truck and it will hold it fine. As long as he doesn't have five other people in the cab with him he won't be over his GAWR.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

bobo649;1727950 said:


> where are you guys getting gussets from?
> i have 09 dmax crew cab long box with a 810 pp ive put the air shocks
> but from what i understand gussets stop frame from cracking?


If your search on here for the gussets youll see what they look like, you can buy them from "B&B" on here i beleive, but if you can run a 4.5" angle grinder with a cut off wheel they can be made in 20 minutes out of a piece of scrap steel.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

Presented without sarcasm.....I've run a 8'6" Western MVP on my '08 CCSB Duramax since it was new. Crank the torsion bars to level it up, align the front end, and add Timbrens. You'll be fine. (Hopefully, I didn't waste your time.)


----------

